# Powdered milk for baking?



## bentrinh (Aug 22, 2008)

Powdered milk be any different than regular milk? Especially in baking?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2008)

It's typically low fat.  If you are accustomed to using low fat milk in your baking, powdered milk should make no difference.


----------



## bentrinh (Aug 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> It's typically low fat.  If you are accustomed to using low fat milk in your baking, powdered milk should make no difference.


Well the box says "Dry Whole Milk", so it should be the same?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2008)

That's right.  Just add water.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 22, 2008)

Powdered milk is certainly different for drinking or putting in coffee but I think it is certainly OK for baking bread or cakes. 

Mel


----------



## bentrinh (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 22, 2008)

My white bread recipe, that came with my bread machine calls for powdered milk. I've never used anything but. 
But the price has skyrocketed. The price for a box that makes 2 1/2 qts, costs about what a gallon and 1/2 of what whole milk costs. Yikes.
If I want white bread, I but it now.                               


​


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Aug 22, 2008)

If you really want whole full cream milk for your recipes, use baby formula. It really taste better...


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 22, 2008)

Add it with the dry ingredients...then add the appropriate amount of water when you would have added liquid milk.


----------



## Russellkhan (Aug 22, 2008)

I've done a bit of experimenting, making (yeasted, not quick) breads that call for powdered milk either as the recipe suggests or with regular whole milk. I've usually found that the breads made with regular milk taste better than the ones made with powdered. That said, the powdered milk breads are still tasty, so I do keep some around and use it from time to time.   

Also, I want to second VeraBlue's advice: mix it with your dry ingredients. the powder tends to form lumps that can be a pain to break up when you add it directly to the liquids.


----------



## OldFart (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm new to cooking and baking and was wondering about the amounts of powdered milk to use when making drop biscuits. I've tried making them with regular milk and it comes out great. When I use the powdered the box says to use 1/3 cup of powder and 1 cup of water to make the 1 cup of milk the recipe calls for. I tried that and it works ok but definitely different from regular milk. I've been using 2/3 cup and they seem to come out better. Wondering if I should try using more. Anyone have experience with this? Is there a down side to using more powder to make it a little richer?


----------



## Mama (Oct 18, 2008)

The reason it's different from regular milk is probably because you are using whole milk when you refer to "regular milk" and powdered milk is a non fat milk so they won't come out the same.  You can certainly experiment with using a stronger powdered milk...personally I always use buttermilk when I make biscuits.


----------



## OldFart (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Mama! I did a search and read all the threads referring to powdered milk and someone suggested it was the fats are missing from dry milk. The suggestion was to add a little melted butter to add the fat. I'll give it a try.

P.S. Your right! I was referring to whole milk and non-fat dry powder. I guess the name non-fat could have been a tip that I missed.

Thanks again!

I just noticed your link and followed it. Very nice! I'll be spending some time there.


----------



## Mama (Oct 18, 2008)

You're welcome!  I hope you enjoy my website!


----------

